# Music That Gets Stuck In Your Head!



## Vgm22 (Mar 5, 2007)

What song(s) or parts of a song gets stuck in your head?

What's the most annoying song(s) or part of a song that has evey crawled into your head and just stuck with you for a while?

Anyway, I know this has happened to everyone, once in awhile and for the few of us many times. For me it's that one verse from Justin Timberlake's new song "What Comes Around, Goes Around" The part that goes: 

What goes around, goes around, goes around
Comes all the way back around
What goes around, goes around, goes around
Comes all the way back around
What goes around, goes around, goes around
Comes all the way back around
What goes around, goes around, goes around
Comes all the way back around

AHHHH! I just find myself singing that verse all the time right now and doing circle motions in the air, like he does in the music video! It's so annoying! Even when I listen to other music, that verse creeps into my head like a cockroach, when the music is remotely like that song! I just want it to stop, but the only way I think it'll stop is a take a knife to the temple. Anyone else have that feeling?


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 5, 2007)

i've heard mens without hats the safety dance and all of weird al yankovics songs that really got me stuck in the listening to that stuff.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 5, 2007)

Fegelicious has been stuck in my head lately...


----------



## Aikon (Mar 5, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5VGlLOWlfWg

My Pace by Sunset Swish.  I watched this right before bed three times in a row.  Big mistake.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Mar 5, 2007)

_Dark Chest of Wonders_ by Nightwish. There's just something about it, I dunno.

_Octavarium_ by Dream Theater. Yes, all 24 minutes of it. I listen to it a lot. 

_Rosetta Stoned_ by Tool. The lyrics are just awesome. And you can mutter the first section to yourself and people will think you're crazy.

<Edit>
Forgot to add:


			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Justin Timberlake's new song "What Comes Around, Goes Around"



Stop listening to the music of asshats like him. It only encourages them to make more.</Edit>


----------



## Vgm22 (Mar 5, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> <Edit>
> Forgot to add:
> 
> 
> ...



Well it kinda hard when your sister loves the song and blasts the music, so ****ing loud, that it tops over my music, that I'm listening to and if I crank up my music I get bitched at and have to turn my music down.


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 5, 2007)

Banana Phone is the ultimate song of death and insanity when you hear it. Liek, srsly. XD If I hear it even once, I'm singing it for the next 2 days. No lie.

Also, the mentioning of the Safey Dance makes me smile. That song too gets stuck easily.

...ring ring ring ring ring ring ring...Banana Phone, boop boop be-doop-be-doop!

DAMMIT! T_T


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 5, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Stop listening to the music of asshats like him. It only encourages them to make more.</Edit>



Stop thinking you know everything. It only encourages people to laugh at you. :roll: 

I have "Seven Boom Medley" by Freezepop stuck in my head...but it's a good song, so it's fine.  That song "Fish Heads" by Barnes and Barnes gets buried in your head and will never go away...


----------



## The LP (Mar 5, 2007)

I once had "Tiptoe Thru the Tulips" stuck in my head for three days straight.  That wasn't very fun.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 5, 2007)

Franz Ferdinand "Do You Want To" because it's used EVERYWHERE


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, here's my list!

1. Safety Dance- heard it once on friday been in my head ever since it annoys me so much!
2. Theme song to H20 Just Add Water- This one always gets in my head, 'I'm no ordinary girl!'-so annoying!
3. Team Galaxy Theme song- New show on cartoon network already hate it!
4. Hey Mickey- A song that I actually want in my head-'O mickey you so fine, you so fine you blow my mind, HEY MICKEY, HEY MICKEY!!!


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2007)

"Land Down Under" by Men At Work

What's a good rhyme for "She made me nervous?" "She took me in and gave me breakfast" - eh, just add a Scottish roll to breakfast. Yeah, that's good.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Mar 9, 2007)

I have had two songs in my head...I'll tell you the parts I sing...if you don't redconise it...good.

"IT'S JUST A SCHOOISHIDE MESHAIYAAAAH.....WOOOAAAH YE-E-E-A-AAHHHH!!!"

"...MEAT......SAND-WICH"


----------



## nobuyuki (Mar 9, 2007)

Richard Jacques - Everybody Jump Around


----------



## gust (Mar 9, 2007)

i have "smells like teen spirit" stuck in my head right now, but i love that song so im not annoyed by it.


----------



## Excentromatt (Mar 23, 2007)

that "I must be emo" song has been stuck in my head for three days now.  Saw it youtube and ever since then....."i dont jump around when i go to shows..."


----------



## ADF (Mar 23, 2007)

My brother watched Nightmare Before Christmas not too long ago, It has been stuck in my head for 3 days! I am going insane! I don't even like the bloody singing, they are just catchy.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 23, 2007)

I often find the most mind raping songs are the ones that are played in TV ads because those are designed to be impossible to get out of your head. 

The crappy Fanta song,
The 'Zoom Zoom' song,
'Pump it', by Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 23, 2007)

Like it or not, this will rape your brain and you can't get rid of it...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH8gtrD4_C4

Arrrr, it's so ridiculous!


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 29, 2007)

lunajile said:
			
		

> Like it or not, this will rape your brain and you can't get rid of it...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jH8gtrD4_C4
> 
> Arrrr, it's so ridiculous!



god now that makes me sick seeing that one.


----------



## V-Princess007 (Mar 30, 2007)

xD last night I heard that song TONS of times!!!


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 30, 2007)

"Fury of the Storm" DragonForce 
and thats all i can think of at the moment. I'd list more bands and songs but the above is dominating both my thoughts and my music player


----------



## Option7 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure any song can get stuck in your head.
I've had all kinds of crap in my head. today it was that bloody 'aga do do do' thing. I don't even know if it actually exists anymore. Anyone know the one I'm talking about?


----------



## Saint Jimmy (Mar 30, 2007)

The Beatles Yellow Submarine!!!!
i once listend to it twice in a row and it was stuck ing my head For *[size=medium]3[/size]* WEEKS!!!

and the LLama Song by Burton Earny


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 30, 2007)

Bananaphone.

"ring ring ring ring ring BANANAPHONE!"


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 30, 2007)

"Twist 'Em Out" - Dillinja


Very catchy catch. D:


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 31, 2007)

I generally don't get songs stuck in my head for very long.Â Â There was this one time when a song got stuck in my head for a couple days, and that was "The Internet is for Porn" from the musical Avenue Q.


----------

